# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  آیا موبایلی در بازار هست که .net framework بر روی آن نسب باشد ؟

## manager

سلام

آیا گوشی وجود دارد که بر روی آن .net framework نسب باشد تا بتوان با C#‎ بر روی آن برنامه نویسی کرد ؟

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

گوشیهایی که قابلیت نصب Windows CE  رو دارن قابلیت نصب NET Compact Framework. رو روی ویندوزشون دارن.
iMate یک  نمونه این از  گوشی  هست.

----------


## aidinwashere

اگر رو دستگاهت Windows Mobile 2003 داشته باشی روش .net compact framework داره

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
پاکت پی سی ها که دارند که imate و Qtec و Casio و ... نمونه هاشه
سونی اریکسون p910i هم داره و بعضی گوشیهایی که CE روش بشه نصب کرد
دیدم یه مغازه نوشته بود روی سری 60 نوکیا CE نصب میکنیم ! چجوریشو نمیدونم
یا علی

----------


## vadood

نسب؟ نه اما نصب شاید

----------


## someCoder

> دیدم یه مغازه نوشته بود روی سری 60 نوکیا CE نصب میکنیم ! چجوریشو نمیدونم


من میدونم! به شیوه قدیمی کلاه برداری!!! فقط theme میریزن روش شبیه ویندوز بشه

----------


## mohammad javad pishvaei

پاکت پی سی های hp دارای net compact framework. هستند . ضمنا میتوانی net compact framework. نسخه دو را روی این مدلها نصب کنی که قابلیتهای جدیدی نسبت به نسخه یک دارد . ( نحوه نصب در msdn 2005 آمده است.)

----------


## meh_secure

کسی از دوستان می دونه سیستم عامل گوشی P910 i  چی هستش؟؟

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
سیمبین
بای

----------


## meh_secure

آقای میرهادی ممنون.
یه سوال دیگه :با چه زبانهایی میشه براش برنامه نوشت؟

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
بحث شده عزیزم : زیاده .
PDF هم براش تو همین سایت هست !
یک سر به مباحث متفرقه بزن :)
بای

----------


## meh_secure

سلام مجدد.
آقا میگم سوالم رو یه جور دیگه مطرح می کنم:

من می خوام با وی بی برای Symbian برنامه بنویسم. امکانش هست یا خیر؟ 
ممنون...

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
بله هست ! :) آموزشش هم که گفتم تو سایت لینک داره
بای

----------


## meh_secure

خیلی ممنون. می گردم پیدا می کنم.

----------


## babak00000

با ++C .
 باید اول SDK ها رو بگیری. از کامپایلرهای مختلفی میشه استفاده کرد. مثل VC6,  VC.net, Borland, Codewarior, ....
حتی با VB!! (با Appforge Crossfire)

برای سری Sony Erricsson  فکر کنم نسخه 3.5 Appforge MobileVB هم کار کنه( کرکش تو اینترنت هست) ولی برای نسخه های بعدیش کرک پیدا نکردم.
ببخشید از کرک حرف زدم. آخه از اینجا نمیشه خرید.

----------


## nazaninam

فکر کنم سیستم عامل p910 i سیمبیان نیست UIQ هستش...

----------

